# Which country is more better Denmark or Australia ?



## Pankaj_09 (Dec 16, 2009)

Dear Friends,

I got lots of priceless idea from this forum. 

I applied for Denmark and Australia both. Just today I came to know my Denmark PR is approved. I have State sponsorship from South Australia. I am an electronic engineer. I hope within few days my Australian PR will approved as I already received pre-grant letter and paid 2nd installment.

Can anybody tell me please which country will better for me? Your valuable suggestion helps me to take the right decisions. I have no friends any of the country. 

Thanks
Pankaj


----------



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)

Well that's impossible to answer because I (or anyone else on here) do not know you.

If you can give a few hints on what you are looking for it would help!

I'm a bit confused as to why you would go through the visa process for 2 countries when you don't know which one you prefer? 

Dolly


----------



## Pankaj_09 (Dec 16, 2009)

Thanks Dolly for you prompt reply.

I mean Jobs availability, Kids education, weather and Life style. 

I applied both this country as my agent suggest me apply for this both.

My agent also suggest me Australia is better as it is English speaking country and similar weather like India. But I am confused about the Job.


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

To be honest both countries have excellent standards of living. You may find it easier to start in AU as you don't have to learn Danish, however Denmark has an excellent social system (medical, schooling, benefits for parents) that in some ways surpasses Australia. Australia has better weather, money wise it's hard to know but you'd be fine in either place. AU does have a well established Indian diaspora but I think in Denmark it is still developing. 

I have family in Denmark and have visited and it's a good country. You may choose to be there to have access to other EC countries and the Euro system.

Feel free to be more specific and I'm sure a nice discussion could be had in this thread.



Pankaj_09 said:


> Thanks Dolly for you prompt reply.
> 
> I mean Jobs availability, Kids education, weather and Life style.
> 
> ...


----------



## hari999999 (Mar 17, 2009)

I think its better to prefer Australia.
The main thing is language. 
It is more comfort to you and especially for childrens to live in a English speaking country. Other wise childrens have to adjust alot. 
As you are from India no need to study english from the begining.


----------

